# Anyone NOT received a copy of absoluTTe?



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If they were expecting one?

Let me know either on here or by sending an email to [email protected] and we'll check out why.

Please include your surname, membership # and postcode. We'll then be able to track you down in the database.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Me...

I also need to notify you of a change of address... how do I do that?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Goto your account and change your address in the database... easy really :roll:

http://shop.ttoc.co.uk click on account. If you've forgotten your password, click on password reminder. 



jampott said:


> Me...
> 
> I also need to notify you of a change of address... how do I do that?


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Me have sent you an Email with details


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Trevor you have an email back


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Before emailing us, please can you check your membership expiry date in the *TTOC SHOP*

Log in using the email address you registered with, click on My Account (top right) then under the My Account section, click on View or change my account information. At the bottom you will see your expiry date. If your membership has expired just order a renewal through the store and when that gets processed you will receive issue 5.

If it *has not* expired then please email us.

Thanks


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Also, if your address has changed (and you haven't received your copy of absoluTTe) then change it in your account and then let us know, so we can send another copy out.





hutters said:


> Before emailing us, please can you check your membership expiry date in the *TTOC SHOP*
> 
> Log in using the email address you registered with, click on My Account (top right) then under the My Account section, click on View or change my account information. At the bottom you will see your expiry date. If your membership has expired just order a renewal through the store and when that gets processed you will receive issue 5.
> 
> ...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well my mail is being forwarded, but usually only arrives a day or so late...

I've changed my address on the account, and will let you know if nothing has arrived...


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Not received mine yet!!

Downie, 520, GL5 4QW


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Not received mine yet!!
> 
> Downie, 520, GL5 4QW


Ah, yes, I can see why. We didn't process your membership until after the mag went out, even though you had signed up with Clive at Castle Coombe...it didn't get in the system until last week.

I'll get Malcolm to put one in the mail to you


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

hutters said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Not received mine yet!!
> ...


Thank you!!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Still dont have mine :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Have either Graeme or Malc started looking at this?

Have you checked your account to make sure the address and expiry date is correct?

:? :?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> Have either Graeme or Malc started looking at this?
> 
> Have you checked your account to make sure the address and expiry date is correct?
> 
> :? :?


If you mean myself, im freshly renewed !


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Aha! How freshly are we talking???

The first mailing was to all those on the list about 4 weeks ago - if you've renewed since then issue 5 is on it's way (once payment is processed etc).

L


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Gav

Because we didn't get your payment until this week your renewal was not processed before the bulk mail out of the mags.

Your renewal was marked as complete yesterday which means that Malcolm arranged for the mag to be sent to you, so you should have it in a day or so.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Any chance you can stuff some cardboard in my envelope, or mark it "DO NOT BEND" as my postman obviously things its OK to bend the last 2 inches completely in half...

One magazine totally ruined.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

That happened to me too Tim, Mr Postie also decided that the CD inside the mag should be folded in half as well - Doh! :evil:

Graham


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Wow! Did he manage to snap the CD in half or was it in one half of the mag?

If your mag or CD are ruined please drop a note to [email protected] and we'll send you another. Don't think we can run to re-enforced envelopes though - that would be prohibitive with the costs we have allowed. Can you ask your postie nicely to leave rigid envelopes in the porch (mine does this) or consider a bigger letter box?

Lou


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

t7 said:


> Wow! Did he manage to snap the CD in half or was it in one half of the mag?
> 
> If your mag or CD are ruined please drop a note to [email protected] and we'll send you another. Don't think we can run to re-enforced envelopes though - that would be prohibitive with the costs we have allowed. Can you ask your postie nicely to leave rigid envelopes in the porch (mine does this) or consider a bigger letter box?
> 
> Lou


All of my post gets folded over and elastic banded, regardless. And I don't have a porch. Sorry.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

jampott said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Did he manage to snap the CD in half or was it in one half of the mag?
> ...


Hey no problem - it must be ruining a lot of your mail... :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Tim - just move fella 

(or is this at your new address? )


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Tim - just move fella
> 
> (or is this at your new address? )


As far as I can understand it, folding my mail in half, putting stickers on it and an elastic band, then waiting a week to deliver it are all integral parts of the Royal Mail Forwarding service...

I moved a couple of weeks ago, DIRY, but have had my mail on redirect for a few months longer than that...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

aha - hence the flooring etc - all makes sense now! (sorry, I was a bit slow there )


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

:? got mine , its just theres no TT sat on the drive now


----------

